# Household DIY - Do you do your own?



## Mel! (Jun 12, 2012)

I am totally useless with DIY. If it wasnt for my boyfriend, I likely would not even have furniture, except for a sleeping mat and a small table and chair. Maybe I would even opt to live in a tent, to prevent house maintenance. Even assembling furniture is what I call a  nightmare, as for painting and decorating, forget it until the walls start crumpling and nature starts making its way into the house. 

What about you? What DIY are you good at? What do you hire somebody to do?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2012)

When I bought my first home as a young married, I did just about everything myself out of financial necessity.  Plumbing, carpentry, electrical, even a new roof.  

Now I live in a condo so I don't have to worry about the outside, just the inside.  I still do stuff but no more of the heavy duty work.  Painting, minor electrical and plumbing, etc.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 12, 2012)

I've always been a do-it-yourselfer.  That was borne of being the oldest of 5 siblings and having a father who was a country doctor.  That last part of my statement is the true reason.  Daddy could sew you up and you'd never see even the tiniest scar, but he didn't know which end of a screwdriver was up.  Also, when Christmas Eve rolled around, it always seemed that he would get called out for a house call just at the time toys had to be assembled.  So...I was the one who was charged with the task.

Fast forward many years later when I was a young single mother (newly divorced) with little money and three active children.  Again, I was the one who put things together and built things for the children.  I even learned to repair my car.

I have a very analytical and mechanical mind so building/repairing isn't intimidating to me.  I actually enjoy the challenge.

As for our home, Glenn built this house from the ground up all by himself and he knows every nook and cranny quite intimately and he can fix anything and I mean ANYTHING!

At this point in our lives our age is the only thing that restricts us from tackling some building/repair tasks around the house.  So far we haven't met anything we can't handle.  Although the back area of the house probably needs a new roof and he's been talking about doing that some time this year.  I'm going to try to talk him out of doing it himself because he has no business doing such heavy work.  He's had three back surgeries and still thinks he's 19.

I guess until we fall face first into a project, we'll continue to do it ourselves.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 12, 2012)

Buonasera Mel,

Ciao... 

D I Y ... Interesting topic ...

Firstly, I am creative, artistic, a publishing journalist and a good Equestrian ... 

However, when it comes to Handy Man or Handy Lady Tasks, it is best left to experts ... 

Have lovely evening.
Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

I used to do a bit of everything, electrical, simple plumbing, painting, woodworking.  Not so much anymore, though I still do the electronics and put together furniture.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 12, 2012)

The DH is a self-sustaining person. We do all fixes/maintenance ourselves from pumping out the septic tank to replacing the sump pump to refinishing floors to roofing to  putting in floors to resurfacing the driveway. Yeah, it is a lot of work, but we don't pay people to do what we can do ourselves. Learn to do it yourself. It isn't that hard but it does require muscle and commitment of time. I love the end results of what we've done--the concrete sink/vanity in the bathroom, the ash butcherblock countertop in the kitchen, the hardwood floors, the oak cabinets in the bathroom...so many projects. And, what we have done that has required inspection, has all passed.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 12, 2012)

Thought experiment:

1. Hire a painter (or get an estimate) to paint a room.

2. Go to Home Depot or Lowe's (or other big box home improvement store) and cost out the materials and supplies. Assume mostly disposable useables (more expensive but you don't have to clean them for the next job.)

Subtract #2 from #1. This is the cost of labor, assuming that you can do the job as good as the painter. Maybe you won't do it as good as them but you'll learn on the job, particularly after the second or third room. In interviewing painters, tell me which of the two of you is smarter, the painter or you? (Hint: they're painters. You don't need even a high school education to become a painter!)

If your experience is anything like mine you'll find out that three-fourths* of the expense of a professional painting job is labor cost. Myself, I can't afford to pay that much for a skill that is not that hard to learn.

The main cost in painting your own house is tedium. It's boring!!! Booorrrrriiinnggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!


* Labor could be as high as 80-90 percent of total cost.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 12, 2012)

The rule of thumb is 1/3 of the cost is materials, 2/3 is labour, at least here in Ontario. The floor we just did would probably run about $12/15 a ft. Our cost--well, there was the cost and time to make the saw mill, the cost to buy the logs, the cost to buy the farm to have a place for the saw mill and where to dry the wood, the tools to take the rough logs and make them into flooring, the time spent converting the logs into lumber and then into boards for the fooring, putting down the flooring, sanding it, and finishing it. The thrill of looking at the finished product and knowing it is 100% made in Canada, priceless.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> ...The main cost in painting your own house is tedium. It's boring!!! Booorrrrriiinnggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> * Labor could be as high as 80-90 percent of total cost.





The main cost in painting your own house is the commitment of your time when you could be doing something else that's more fun, dealing with the frustration that comes with tackling an unfamiliar task and possibly having to redo parts of it to correct errors.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 12, 2012)

I've mostly done all of my own room and house painting. I'd rather deal with the boredom of painting than deal with paying somebody to let them deal with their own boredom while I deal with not having the money I paid them so I wouldn't be bored.

How many home improvement jobs are really that much fun? It's the thrill of saving money and the thrill of it turning out good that motivates most of us DIY types. It's the thrill that even an amateur can sometimes do a pretty damned good job!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I've mostly done all of my own room and house painting. I'd rather deal with the boredom of painting than deal with paying somebody to let them deal with their own boredom while I deal with not having the money I paid them so I wouldn't be bored.
> 
> How many home improvement jobs are really that much fun? It's the thrill of saving money and the thrill of it turning out good that motivates most of us DIY types. It's the thrill that even an amateur can sometimes do a pretty damned good job!


Painting is home maintenance. Is that fun to do? No. But neither is doing laundry, vacuuming, dusting, or mopping. I  would rather spend my money on things I can't do, than things I can. So painting and other chores are tedious--that is why they are called chores--um...home maintenance is not fun, it is a necessity if you wish to maintain your financial interest in your home. Weeding the garden isn't fun either, but it is something one either commits to doing if one has a garden or doesn't opt to have a garden. It is all about choices. If you don't want to paint, clean eaves troughs, replace the roof, windows, or flooring, don't buy a house or put the $ aside to hire s/one to do it for you so you can do things that are more fun like go to the beach.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 13, 2012)

I just put my own ceiling fan up, and put together a railing for the porch.  I (mostly) enjoyed doing it, and I get great satisfaction out of "I did it myself!"

However, I also know how to change my own oil, run a chainsaw, sweat copper, change out a faucet--but sometimes the hassle makes it worth having someone else do it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 13, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> I just put my own ceiling fan up, and put together a railing for the porch.  I (mostly) enjoyed doing it, and I get great satisfaction out of "I did it myself!"
> 
> However, I also know how to change my own oil, run a chainsaw, sweat copper, change out a faucet--but sometimes the hassle makes it worth having someone else do it.



+1


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 13, 2012)

I did not do a lot in our first house, but this one I build a whole bedroom and bathroom, then build a deck, front porch, finished basement, remodeled the kitchen; that was with in first 10 years. Nowadays I am so lazy I do not want to do anything. Just really too tired.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 13, 2012)

I learned quick how to DIY on a lot of things when we moved in here.  The first project was the ceiling fan in the living room, I had no idea that it would be so easy to fix.  Then came a modest bathroom remodel, I learned some plumbing and did some more electrical replacements.  I don't really like DIY, but I want my home to look nice, without having to go into debt for it.  With some savvy shopping and the willingness to do some work, I transformed a small outdated, ugly bathroom for under $400.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 13, 2012)

Also, DIY'ers tend to accumulate lots of tools over the years.  Just having these tools readily available at hand make these DIY projects easy.   Also, one must sometimes purchase specialized tools for certain jobs but most of them practically pay for themselves after their initial use in labor savings had you hired a pro to do the job in the first place.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 13, 2012)

I have been a woodworker/cabinetmaker my entire life and have remodeled hundreds of kitchens, just not my own yet. I have pretty much remodeled the entire rest of my house and redone the landscaping too.
I have made alot of the furniture I have indoors and out. I have done several tiling projects so far and I enjoy that too. I am also the one who does the decorating and designing. My wife just doesn't have much interest in it.

The only thing I really hate is PLUMBING! I always make 5 trips to the store and wind up throwing out my back or shoulder or something else.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 13, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> The only thing I really hate is PLUMBING! I always make 5 trips to the store ...


Me too! I've often told the same story. I'm usually pretty good at DIY but my plumbing projects always turn nasty. But to my credit, they always get done.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2012)

This was my most recent plumbing project.  I decided to remodel the porcelain receptacle.  However, my expertise ended at the point where this picture was taken and I called a plumber to do the rest.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 13, 2012)

With plumbing projects, repairs, re-piping, or whatever, I always buy way more pipes, connectors, adapters....whatever needed, more than what the job calls for, just so that I don't have to go running back to Home Depot multiple times.  After the job is complete I return all unused items for a refund on my next trip there.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> This was my most recent plumbing project.  I decided to remodel the porcelain receptacle.  However, my expertise ended at the point where this picture was taken and I called a plumber to do the rest.


Where's the KA mixer ? One of the first DYI projects I undertook by myself was to reset the toilet. It was leaking, so I had to remove it and put in a new gasket. That is probably one of the easier projects I've done, in hindsight.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2012)

roadfix said:


> With plumbing projects, repairs, re-piping, or whatever, I always buy way more pipes, connectors, adapters....whatever needed, more than what the job calls for, just so that I don't have to go running back to Home Depot multiple times.  After the job is complete I return all unused items for a refund on my next trip there.



I always buy extra too.  I keep the extras as a way to build up an inventory of common items I would use again.  Bigger ticket items get returned.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 13, 2012)

Me too on the toilet fun. It's a yucky job when you think about it but just wear gloves and open the window and get a fan going.

While doing the work just focus your mind on the concept that a plumber would charge more than your doctor's hourly rate to do the job, yet it's a job that even somebody without a high school education could do if they are able to read the directions. Reading skill may be required.

Along the way you'll learn interesting things about wax donuts.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh, Andy!  What did you drop?  The tank lid?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> Oh, Andy!  What did you drop?  The tank lid?


It was his KA mixer! All the more reason not to store the KA mixer in a room where there is a toilet!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 14, 2012)

It depends on what the project is. 

I've put up drywall, cabinets, and installed wood and tile flooring. I've also done electrical and minor plumbing. My rule of thumb regarding where to draw the line between DIY and calling an expert is this: if the project involves one single large, expensive piece of material that can be somehow screwed up, I'll leave it to an expert. For example, I had no problem doing a floor tiling project because if I messed up or broke a few tiles, I could simply throw them away and move on. 

We also put in carpeting at the same time. Since a single huge roll of carpet costs a lot of money, I didn't want to chance messing it up, so I called a carpet layer to do the work.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 14, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> My rule of thumb regarding where to draw the line between DIY and calling an expert is this: if the project involves one single large, expensive piece of material that can be somehow screwed up, I'll leave it to an expert.



I agree, like granite countertops, for instance.  .....and carpeting too, as you mentioned....leave them for the pros.  Hardwood flooring, on the other hand, I can do myself.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> It depends on what the project is.
> 
> I've put up drywall, cabinets, and installed wood and tile flooring. I've also done electrical and minor plumbing. My rule of thumb regarding where to draw the line between DIY and calling an expert is this: if the project involves one single large, expensive piece of material that can be somehow screwed up, I'll leave it to an expert. For example, I had no problem doing a floor tiling project because if I messed up or broke a few tiles, I could simply throw them away and move on.
> 
> We also put in carpeting at the same time. Since a single huge roll of carpet costs a lot of money, I didn't want to chance messing it up, so I called a carpet layer to do the work.


I agree, to a point Steve. It also depends on the person's aptitude. The DH has profound aptitude when it comes to doing stuff--but then, he also has a Ph.D. in mech.  eng., and several undergaduate degrees. He designs stuff for companies looking for prototypes and tests stuff. He also has all the tools one needs to do stuff. You want a concrete vanity, he can make one for you. You want a sawmill, he can make one. You want a hardwood floor, he can prep the wood for you. You want hardware for cabinets cast in metal, he can do that. You want something turned in wood, he can do that. Most folks probably go to a store and buy what is needed (which we do re: plumbing stuff and fixtures, etc.), but not cabinets, flooring, counter tops, lumber (make that), etc. Our DYI is probably more along the lines of how people did things 100 years ago. The materials are a lot cheaper than if you figure the time to make the stuff, finish it, or install it. The cost for the hardwood floor in the bedroom--more than most people would want to spend for a room that size. But, the real cost, minus the labor, was under $300. To me, the floor is priceless. If I were to put the house on the market, the floor would probably be considered something a person would want to strip and stain and then finish to make it look like engineered hardware so it would look like a floor one would get in a cookie-cutter house. I don't plan on putting the house on the market, and I like the floor.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2012)

When I go back to the house in the City, I'll take some pics of some of the things we've done. For example, I hate hollow-core doors, so we made doors out of basewood. There are still two more doors to do before all the interior doors are replaced. I also hate prefab cabinets--so we made white oak cabinets for the bathroom. (First you have to get the logs, then you have to make the lumber, dry it, etc.) I also hate NA closets. So, besides the closet in the master bedroom, we made a built-in cupboard for the "could be guest room" and one to be the linen closet. The concrete vanity is obviously in the bathroom. The ash butcher block counter top in the kitchen. The house is a work in progress, slow but sure. I also hate fancy molding (hate cleaning--I have OCD when it comes to cleaning baseboards--I would use a toothbrush to get all the grim/dust out of the curls), so we used plain pine boards as molding along the floor--easier to clean and they work for me. And, I have lived in this house with as many as 7 Saint Bernards and Newfoundlands, so easy cleaning has been the driving force when replacing stuff. The bathroom vanity is off the floor high enough so that one can mop the floor underneath.

An easy DYI project to refresh the hardware on the kitchen cabinets, was to pick up some metallic paint (I got brushed nickel). I removed, sanded, and cleaned with rubbing alcohol all the hardware. Spray painted the hardware, and then coated them with a water-based finish. Total cost was about $20. To replace all the hardware with a similar type would have been around $200. Someday, maybe, but for now, I have an updated look re: the hardware on the cabinets in the kitchen.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmmmmm pretty much anything DIY: carpentry, construction, painting, roofing, basic electric like replacing sockets, basic plumbing. This the shed that we designed and I built a few years ago in our backyard.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, good job, DaveSoMD! Looks very nice!
I wish I was that handy.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm pretty much anything DIY: carpentry, construction, painting, roofing, basic electric like replacing sockets, basic plumbing. This the shed that we designed and I built a few years ago in our backyard.



Gorgeous!  What are you charging for rent?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 14, 2012)

DaveSoMd.....That's a great looking shed!  Looks like a nice bungalow one can comfortably live in.  I would, if I were single, with my girl friend.

I just completed a 'shed' also, but this one has a roll off roof which opens up completely to expose the night sky.  This shed houses my telescope mounted on a permanent concrete pier.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 14, 2012)

roadfix said:


> DaveSoMd.....That's a great looking shed!  Looks like a nice bungalow one can comfortably live in.  I would, if I were single, with my girl friend.
> 
> I just completed a 'shed' also, but this one has a roll off roof which opens up completely to expose the night sky.  This shed houses my telescope mounted on a permanent concrete pier.



That sounds way cool!  A rolling roof!!  This is 16' x 16' but 4' worth is taken up by the porch (we didn't want to look at a giant flat wall all the time so that's why the porch).  It actually would make a nice mountain cabin for sure.   I love sitting on the porch in the summer having morning coffee. 



Dawgluver said:


> Gorgeous!  What are you charging for rent?



Yard work and pet sitting. LOL 



Bolledeig said:


> Wow, good job, DaveSoMD! Looks very nice!
> I wish I was that handy.



Just takes a good instructor, practice, and most importantly confidence and most people really can be handy. 

Thanks everyone!  All them years of school and doing theatre really paid off on that project! (Mmm no hammer smiley.. )


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 14, 2012)

That shed in the woods would go for about 250k around here.


----------



## Claire (Jun 14, 2012)

I, too, had a first house (actually a townhouse in Hawaii) where we put down wooden floors, built a small deck (not really, a platform more), other flooring, all the interior paint that we could reach on a ladder (we had an open staircase that needed scaffolding, drew the line there).  The house we owned after that was brand-new, we lived there for 6 years, and it never really needed anything until the end of the time we had it.  Here, though, the house is 160 years old, and after trying to DIY and realizing even the simplest of paint jobs often wind up uncovering deeper problems, decided years ago to just save up and get it done by the pros.  We have a good general contractor we go for big jobs where we (I) insist on having someone registered, bonded, etc.  Not only is the built-in insurance an issue, the general contractor knows enough about everything that he comes by and inspects when we wouldn't know if the roofing job, for example, was good unless it rained.  He always does things like in the example, he told the roofers to take the leftover shingles we'd paid for anyway and re-roof the potting shed, that we'd paid enough for another day's work.  

What we were doing when we first moved here, and tried to DIY, was finding out the job was beyond our (little) expertise, and after buying what we thought was the right stuff, we'd wind up being unable to finish, then paying double; the DIY price and then the professionals.

Another issue was that when we did the townhouse, the jobs were smaller.  But the real biggie was that I wasn't working and my husband was still on active duty.  He's been retired for quite awhile now, and he has very little patience left.  It used to be that I had 60+ hours a week, and sometimes entire days, to do things the way I saw fit.  He never complained.  But when he works, every little slip is a swearing, angry crisis.  When I do something myself, he can think of a better way I should do it.  He never complained about the results if he wasn't around to see how I do it.  

So, thank heaven for the pros.  We have a set of them.  Our general contractor.  A friend who is very handy does jobs that are eternal in an ever-so-old house.  Now if we could just find an electrician (our favorite retired!) for minor wiring jobs!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 14, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> That shed in the woods would go for about 250k around here.


....LOL....I believe it.  That same shed on my street would go for about 200K on a tiny 50' x 50' lot.....lol..


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 14, 2012)

roadfix said:


> ....LOL....I believe it.  That same shed on my street would go for about 200K on a tiny 50' x 50' lot.....lol..





4meandthem said:


> That shed in the woods would go for about 250k around here.




DANG... I need to sub-divide my back yard!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:
			
		

> DANG... I need to sub-divide my back yard!!!!



That's it.  We're all moving in!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> That's it.  We're all moving in!


I'm wondering if there is room for the girls?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm wondering if there is room for the girls?



Room..yes.. safe.. mmm not really..4 dogs and they LOVE to chase birds.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> Room..yes.. safe.. mmm not really..4 dogs and they LOVE to chase birds.


The girls can run really fast and are used to silly dogs...


----------

